# Disaster Narrowly Averted



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I log on today glad to be alive after a near miss two weeks ago while towing the OB from Ohio to the OBX.

We were enjoying a clear, perfect summer day driving through the mountains of West VA. about to pass by a popular tourist trap called the Tamarack. I was in the center lane with an exit lane on my right and the fast lane on my left. With less than 100 yards of exit lane left, a speeding car appeared in the fast lane and veared sharply in front of us in an attempt to make the exit to our right. I was forced to vear to my right, partially into the exit lane, as he cut violently across our front. Fortunately I was able to miss hitting him by a few feet but there wasn't enough exit lane left for us both. He blew by me and I instinctively jerked the T.V. to the left to regain my lane and avoid running off of the road.

I would just like to say that the laws of physics are completely accurate and unforgiving. "FOR EVERY ACTION, THERE IS AN EQUAL AND NEGATIVE REACTION".

I came back into my lane with a sigh of relief just as all hell broke loose. The O.B. began to sway so violently in both directions that it actually tipped back and forth from side to side off of the wheels. Everything went into slow motion as I somehow remembered to tap my breaks to engage the trailer braking system enough to dampen its movement. I didn't dare let go of the wheel to do it manually on the controller and outrunning it by accelerating was impossible in the traffic. After what seemed like an eternity, I was able to regain my lane (now for the second time) and bring the O.B. back into line. I dared to look into the mirror just in time to see the slide out slam hard back into the side of the trailer. It had partially extended 6"-8" inches in all of the commotion.

God was watching over us. We never hit any other vehicle or guardrail. We do have some exterior stress cracks in the fiberglass as well as some interior damage to a bench dinette and I am anxious to have someone give things a detailed inspection. The old O.B. kept on ticking! We continued on with our vacation and had a wonderful time.

Enjoy yourselves out there and stay safe. IT CAN HAPPEN TO YOU!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Paul W. said:


> I log on today glad to be alive after a near miss two weeks ago while towing the OB from Ohio to the OBX.
> 
> We were enjoying a clear, perfect summer day driving through the mountains of West VA. about to pass by a popular tourist trap called the Tamarack. I was in the center lane with an exit lane on my right and the fast lane on my left. With less than 100 yards of exit lane left, a speeding car appeared in the fast lane and veared sharply in front of us in an attempt to make the exit to our right. I was forced to vear to my right, partially into the exit lane, as he cut violently across our front. Fortunately I was able to miss hitting him by a few feet but there wasn't enough exit lane left for us both. He blew by me and I instinctively jerked the T.V. to the left to regain my lane and avoid running off of the road.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness you and yours are alive and well. Good job holding her together.
crunchman


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul W.

Sorry to hear about your experience.

To make this a learning experience for others maybe you could comment on what you have experienced towing up to this point.

Any problems before this? Has the trailer "misbehaved?" What have you felt towing up until this?

I only ask because I contend that many people "believe" they have a solid combination because they never encounter the combination of circumstance that proves they were close to the edge.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Thankfully everyone is all right. I have been in a few situations, and I know that if you slam the brakes or veer off quickly the trailer will get "stupid" Therefore, as much as it may sound just as bad, I will not slam on the brakes, or veer off. More often I have been cut off by cars, and a 4000 lb car is no match for 12000 pounds of vehicle. I have only hit one car, and lets just say, there were witnesses, They stopped to let then cops know I was cut off. Lets just say that the car that I hit did not drive away under its own power.( they went off the road over the guard rail and rolled over.) I on the other hand had a dented bumper, ripped off the plastic trim on top of the bumper and kept on driving.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow!!! What a nightmare scenario!








I'm so glad to hear that you are ok!

There's never a way to run every scenario, especially as it happens, but the most important thing is that everyone was ok.

Like Sean said, if you can give details of the setup, it would be interesting, but any setup can bite back with hard handling. It sounds like you did a great job of regaining control!


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Paul W.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience.
> 
> ...


Interesting question Sean. I figured it out that this is my 26th year towing campers. I've had three different pop ups , one 20 foot hybrid, and now my 26 foot O.B. The closest I've ever flirted with disaster is the occasional "lock up" in traffic. Never a serious incident up until now. My Dad also towed a wide array of travel trailers as I was a kid and I can't ever remember him having a problem. I can remember him always telling me "You can't ever do anything quickly when you are towing a trailer." I couldn't agree more and I was positive I practiced what he preached. I'm guessing even the old man would have flinched if he'd had to deal with the canon ball that was fired in front of our bow that afternoon.

I have to admit to having believed in our "solid combination". I am equipped with a heavy, powerful T.V. and an "Equal-I-zer" four point sway control hitch. Would we have tipped without the sway control? I can't say. But I can say that if what we had was sway control, it was NEVER designed to handle an emergency. It works great in gusty winds and passing trucks but don't be lulled into a false sense of security. That 8000 pound tail behind you is going to wag the dog but good if it gets help from a good swerve at high speed.

Stay away from the edge.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul W. said:


> Interesting question Sean. I figured it out that this is my 26th year towing campers. I've had three different pop ups , one 20 foot hybrid, and now my 26 foot O.B. The closest I've ever flirted with disaster is the occasional "lock up" in traffic. Never a serious incident up until now. My Dad also towed a wide array of travel trailers as I was a kid and I can't ever remember him having a problem. I can remember him always telling me "You can't ever do anything quickly when you are towing a trailer." I couldn't agree more and I was positive I practiced what he preached. I'm guessing even the old man would have flinched if he'd had to deal with the canon ball that was fired in front of our bow that afternoon.
> 
> I have to admit to having believed in our "solid combination". I am equipped with a heavy, powerful T.V. and an "Equal-I-zer" four point sway control hitch. Would we have tipped without the sway control? I can't say. But I can say that if what we had was sway control, it was NEVER designed to handle an emergency. It works great in gusty winds and passing trucks but don't be lulled into a false sense of security. That 8000 pound tail behind you is going to wag the dog but good if it gets help from a good swerve at high speed.
> 
> Stay away from the edge.


Just so you don't feel alone in this experience... this is exactly what I have heard from MANY people through my years in the "trailer sway" business.

Two points from your story to people to learn from...

1. Years of experience towing under "normal" conditions DO NOT equate to you will never have a problem. Also, the years of no problems do not train you for a problem.

2. There is not a friction force that can be applied by ANY hitch that is great enough to overcome sway of a large trailer. Friction works against sway forces only up to the point that the friction force is GREATER THAN the sway force.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad you had your wits about you!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Had a similar incident a few years ago. I suppose I was a little too close to the guy in front of me to be honest. Their was a gap between him and the car in front of him so someone jumped in it and caused the guy he cut off to lock it up and since I was behind him, I was next. As I slammed the brakes the camper broke to the right. 2 lane road, we were all in the left lane. So the people who were next to the camper were now in the gravel shoulder. So I cut a hard right to get back in front of the camper and floored it, snatching the camper back behind me. Luckily the right land was empty so I could floor it and the people in the gravel came right in behind me.

Moral #1 : keep your distance
Moral #2 : don't hang out next to campers, they may lock up and slide into your lane.
Moral #3 : carry a bigger gun for extended range with greater accuracy.

Glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

outback loft said:


> Thankfully everyone is all right. I have been in a few situations, and I know that if you slam the brakes or veer off quickly the trailer will get "stupid" Therefore, as much as it may sound just as bad, I will not slam on the brakes, or veer off. More often I have been cut off by cars, and a 4000 lb car is no match for 12000 pounds of vehicle. I have only hit one car, and lets just say, there were witnesses, They stopped to let then cops know I was cut off. Lets just say that the car that I hit did not drive away under its own power.( they went off the road over the guard rail and rolled over.) I on the other hand had a dented bumper, ripped off the plastic trim on top of the bumper and kept on driving.


Paul, happy to hear you and your family are safe, that is the main thing, equipment is replaceable !! Just curious, did you happen to get a plate number to report to Law Enforcement??

Outback loft, know exactly what you are saying. I operate the same way. I will not endanger myself or other innocents on the highway to avoid Mr Stupid. Will use all* safe* techniques to avoid a collision, however if it is unavoidable the guilty party will have 17,500 lbs coming up his trunk.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy to hear your safe!!!

When we are in bad traffic or Known idiot locations............i often drive with my right hand on my knee and ready to hit the Trailer brake controller.....as hard as it is to leave only one hand on the wheel....practice reaching for it.........It may be your savior!!........I have encountered similar we had one two years ago............same thing flying across 3 lanes........and in front of us as we exited!!!!!

had to shoulder it quick and trailer brake controller to not loose everything.................DW woldn't let me ..........I begged and begged for her not to get out and walk if i did what i wanted to............never before had i weanted to purposely run into another car as i did that day!!

Be Safe........summer is almost over..............people are getting Dumber!!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

*Thankfully you and your family are safe.*

It never ceases to amaze me how much disregard a few people have for their own safety and that of others. It sounds like it was certainly your quick thinking and attention to your circumstances that avoided a much worse outcome.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad evrything worked out well in that crazy situation Paul. Never having experienced the TT wiping back and forth, what is the best way to get out of this. From reading it sounds like the use the TT barkes to straighten it out. Can you accelerate the rig out of this TT sway?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Paul W. said:


> ...
> Interesting question Sean. I figured it out that this is my 26th year towing campers. I've had three different pop ups , one 20 foot hybrid, and now my 26 foot O.B. The closest I've ever flirted with disaster is the occasional "lock up" in traffic. Never a serious incident up until now. My Dad also towed a wide array of travel trailers as I was a kid and I can't ever remember him having a problem. I can remember him always telling me "You can't ever do anything quickly when you are towing a trailer." I couldn't agree more and I was positive I practiced what he preached. I'm guessing even the old man would have flinched if he'd had to deal with the canon ball that was fired in front of our bow that afternoon.
> 
> I have to admit to having believed in our "solid combination". I am equipped with a heavy, powerful T.V. and an "Equal-I-zer" four point sway control hitch. Would we have tipped without the sway control? I can't say. But I can say that if what we had was sway control, it was NEVER designed to handle an emergency. It works great in gusty winds and passing trucks but don't be lulled into a false sense of security. That 8000 pound tail behind you is going to wag the dog but good if it gets help from a good swerve at high speed.
> ...


Paul, I think your explination is right on. You can have all the experience and a stable setup, but in the end given bad conditions, the tail can always wag the dog. That's why regardless of everything else, make sure everyone is buckled up just in case the absolute worst case happens.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

psychodad said:


> From reading it sounds like the use the TT barkes to straighten it out. Can you accelerate the rig out of this TT sway?


Yes Smashing the pedal down is the easiest quickest reactionary way to get out of it as you can keep your hands on the wheel.............but unfortunately it is often not the best way...........pulling the trailer brake switch is best as it fits more situations better.........

Lot of factors on accelerating........ does the truck TV enough power......... how fast are you traveling already........trafic conditions, wind, road conditions, grade.........

That's why pulling the brake controller E Stop is best if you can......... IMHO

Like the driver said though........he was not able to pull 1 hand off the wheel..........

Be safe ..............there are idiots out on the road....Safe Travels to all


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

vtxbud said:


> Thankfully everyone is all right. I have been in a few situations, and I know that if you slam the brakes or veer off quickly the trailer will get "stupid" Therefore, as much as it may sound just as bad, I will not slam on the brakes, or veer off. More often I have been cut off by cars, and a 4000 lb car is no match for 12000 pounds of vehicle. I have only hit one car, and lets just say, there were witnesses, They stopped to let then cops know I was cut off. Lets just say that the car that I hit did not drive away under its own power.( they went off the road over the guard rail and rolled over.) I on the other hand had a dented bumper, ripped off the plastic trim on top of the bumper and kept on driving.


Paul, happy to hear you and your family are safe, that is the main thing, equipment is replaceable !! Just curious, did you happen to get a plate number to report to Law Enforcement??

Outback loft, know exactly what you are saying. I operate the same way. I will not endanger myself or other innocents on the highway to avoid Mr Stupid. Will use all* safe* techniques to avoid a collision, however if it is unavoidable the guilty party will have 17,500 lbs coming up his trunk.
[/quote]

Paul - I'm really glad you made it through that situation safely!

That said, I'm in total agreement with 'outback loft' and 'vtxbud'. I even mentally prepare myself each time I get behind the wheel when towing that I WILL NOT MAKE ANY SUDDEN EVASIVE MANEUVERS! If it comes down to avoiding someone that just cut me off or endagering my family, well...that's a pretty easy choice in my opinion.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank God everyone is ok - a lot of people don't like getting stuck behind trailers. In an attempt to avoid this, they don't think of their actions and what the final outcome may be. I hope that if ever happens to me that I can remain cool and get out safely!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

clarkely said:


> From reading it sounds like the use the TT barkes to straighten it out. Can you accelerate the rig out of this TT sway?


Yes Smashing the pedal down is the easiest quickest reactionary way to get out of it as you can keep your hands on the wheel.............but unfortunately it is often not the best way...........pulling the trailer brake switch is best as it fits more situations better.........

Lot of factors on accelerating........ does the truck TV enough power......... how fast are you traveling already........trafic conditions, wind, road conditions, grade.........

That's why pulling the brake controller E Stop is best if you can......... IMHO

Like the driver said though........he was not able to pull 1 hand off the wheel..........

Be safe ..............there are idiots out on the road....Safe Travels to all
[/quote]

He is actually correct. I had about 1 sec to figure it out. If I didn't do what I did, I would have hit the guy in front of me, no doubt. Luck for me I have the power to do it, we were going about 40ish mph and traffic was clear since I just ran them off the road with my camper and it was a nice, sunny, flat road kinda day. It would have been better for me to keep more distance, I learned. I did not have a violent sway though, the camper was just coming around the right side of the truck for a visit.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Paul - sure am glad you (and Battalion Chief) all came out of that ok. Sounds very scary. Thank you for sharing that with us.

-CC


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have come to the determination that every driver should have to:

1. Pull a camp trailer

2. Ride a motocycle

3. Ride a bicycle

in traffic before they are allowed to drive in the real world. Whether they ever do any of those things ever again does not matter - the enlightenment that comes with doing those three things sure changes how you drive. People are stupid on the road.

We recently bought a new street bike - well, not new - it's a vintage Suzuki SB250 in pristine condition. We bought it for me to learn on, but the DH has been using it for his daily commuter. This is not a freeway bike, which is fine because his route to work is 40 mph the whole way. One day we met in a different side of town. The fastest way home was a very short stent on the freeway. We decided I would follow him - we get on the on ramp and the lady coming up the freeway first almost runs him off the road and then follows about 10 feet behind him the whole way. She then follows him off the freeway and takes the same route we take home, still within a very short distance. Way closer than I would even follow a car. Needless to say, she was putting someone I love in danger and I am not one to keep my mouth shut. I rolled down my window and started hollering at her. She finally backed off... then I followed her when she stopped and had a long chat with her about driving behind motorcyles and what happens to people on motorcycles when they are rearended by a car. I then told her that she should always pretend that it is her son/daughter/husband are on any motorcycle she sees.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

OregonCampin said:


> ... then I followed her when she stopped and had a long chat with her about driving behind motorcyles and what happens to people on motorcycles when they are rearended by a car. I then told her that she should always pretend that it is her son/daughter/husband are on any motorcycle she sees.


I wholeheartedly agree OregonCampin! I ride a road bicycle and I also just got a Harley. I wish I had someone like you following me around to give people a piece of your mind!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

That piece of road (West Virginia turnpike) around Beckley, that Paul was on is worn out concrete. So that didn't help either I bet! Bummer about the stress fractures on the Outback. Were your tanks empty? Fresh water tank, the black and grey tanks add weight and will slosh to add some tail wag.

On time on I-81, I dodged one of them 'alligators' (piece of truck tire) came out from under a 18 wheeler in front of us. Large piece. I kinda swerved to the right pretty quickly at 60, across the rumble strip I went. Kept it there straddling the strip for a ways bypassing other pieces of tire. I think the only reason the Outback followed me was all my tanks were empty on the trailer. 
But I didn't come back on the road immediately. I was more worried at the time picking up a nail or cutting a tire at the time.

Hey Paul, I hear they raised the toll on the W.VA turnpike. How much for your Expedition and Outback from end to end now?








Glad your safe.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not like anyone would consieusly do it, but this is one of those times where swerving to avoid the collision was almost worse than letting the moron hit you. If you would have flipped, the entire accident is on you because they are long gone. Again, its not something you think about doing.

When I first started driving tractor trailers, we were reminded that the consequenses of hitting a deer in the road was, most times much less than swerving the rig trying to miss it. Again, easier said than done.

Your experience kept you from panicking and that might have been the difference with staying upright. Glad all is well.

John


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> That piece of road (West Virginia turnpike) around Beckley, that Paul was on is worn out concrete. So that didn't help either I bet! Bummer about the stress fractures on the Outback. Were your tanks empty? Fresh water tank, the black and grey tanks add weight and will slosh to add some tail wag.
> 
> On time on I-81, I dodged one of them 'alligators' (piece of truck tire) came out from under a 18 wheeler in front of us. Large piece. I kinda swerved to the right pretty quickly at 60, across the rumble strip I went. Kept it there straddling the strip for a ways bypassing other pieces of tire. I think the only reason the Outback followed me was all my tanks were empty on the trailer.
> But I didn't come back on the road immediately. I was more worried at the time picking up a nail or cutting a tire at the time.
> ...


I believe we coughed up $3.50 on two different occasions between Charleston and Beckley. That is about half of the turnpike. It will be a wonderful road when they finish it. Come to think of it, my father used to say the same thing every year starting in about 1966.

The tanks were dry with the possible exception of a few gallons in the hot water tank. Interestingly enough, the force of the action ripped one bench of the side dinette out of the floor on two out of four sides. It actually pulled the heads of the screws down through the top of the aluminum frame racking it and cracking one of the welds. The water pump broke loose from it's mounting under the same bench. The bathroom door will no longer remain closed as the latch is now 1/2" below the striker plate. I dropped it off in the shop last Saturday. My insurance company must love me. This would be the same OB that the tree fell on last winter during an ice storm. Feel free to search my previous postings for pics of that thrilling experience.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Paul W. said:


> ...
> My insurance company must love me. This would be the same OB that the tree fell on last winter during an ice storm. Feel free to search my previous postings for pics of that thrilling experience.


Just remind them that they could be replacing the OB plus Truck if you hadn't managed to regain control.


----------

